# Thought these were too cute



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

I love how these dogs love cuddeling and spending time with my kids.I couldn't ask for anything more from these two.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Yep I agree thats some cuteness


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Thanks Holly!:woof:


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Great pics! They're sooooo cute! I love the second one, don't they make the best pillows


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Thanks Krystal!I don't think my kids would disagree with the pillow remark.:rofl: They are always using the dogs for a pillow


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

LOL that's funny  I'm glad you posted, I miss seeing them. I got a big soft spot for PG, she just has the sweetest little face.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Awww thanks so much girl for the kind words.I'll give her a hug and kiss from you.
I don't post pics to much cause all they are is lazy house doggies.lol


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

LOLL lazy house doggies rule


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

Too cute!! I actually have a pic of my girls in a position similar to the second photo.  I told hubby that Pit Bull= Pillow Pet. lol


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Love the pictures, Gargamel climbs up under my head to make me use him as my pillow sometimes, lol. He must like the cuddle time.

And I love looking at all dogs, especially house dogs, lol. So cute


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Aww. They are all cute  love those little blonde boys with there pillow pits


----------



## 00 S/C Lightning (Apr 7, 2010)

I love the kids and bulldog pics coming out recently


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

OMG Lisa Hera looks amazing, and yes pit bulls = pillow pets, great pics girl, Give PG and Hera some love for me  Hugs


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

MamaTank said:


> Too cute!! I actually have a pic of my girls in a position similar to the second photo.  I told hubby that Pit Bull= Pillow Pet. lol


That is too cute!I think you're right.I'll have to start asking them at night before bed if they have their pillow pets.lol


ames said:


> Love the pictures, Gargamel climbs up under my head to make me use him as my pillow sometimes, lol. He must like the cuddle time.
> 
> And I love looking at all dogs, especially house dogs, lol. So cute


Thanks!I think mine take any cuddeling they can get,cause I don't let them up on furniture and I sure as heck won't lay my butt on the floor.:rofl:


Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> Aww. They are all cute  love those little blonde boys with there pillow pits


Thanks!lol @ pillow pits!I'm gonna use that one!


00 S/C Lightning said:


> I love the kids and bulldog pics coming out recently


I know!I love looking at all these pics too


apbtmom76 said:


> OMG Lisa Hera looks amazing, and yes pit bulls = pillow pets, great pics girl, Give PG and Hera some love for me  Hugs


I sure will girl!I'll give Fatboy some loving too from you.He may be as stupid as a screen door on a submarine,but I'll still give him some love.:rofl: Thanks for the kind words girl!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

hahaha I was gonna ask about pics of Fatboy, I love to see his big ole goofy face  And yay love to the doggies


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

:rofl: goofy doesn't properly describe him :rofl:He's an idiot.lol.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

lol it's a pittie pillow!


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

:rofl: I'm so gonna start calling it that now.Alright kids,go get your pittie pillows,time for bed :rofl:


----------



## outlaw josey (Jun 20, 2009)

*We have a "Pillow Pit" too!*


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

That is too cute!It seems these dogs make the best pillows.lol
I've always thought your girl was just gorgeous.Everytime you enter her in the dotm contest I vote for her.


----------



## outlaw josey (Jun 20, 2009)

*Thanks*



dixieland said:


> That is too cute!It seems these dogs make the best pillows.lol
> I've always thought your girl was just gorgeous.Everytime you enter her in the dotm contest I vote for her.


I always wonder where her votes are coming from - I think I have to take her for another photo shoot soon. We are seniors with our 1st ever dog and love every minute of it. She is keeping us in shape as she has developed all her muscles. I think we have made her a great ambassador for the breed.


----------



## Indie (Sep 29, 2010)

aww! cute!!


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

Those are some cute pics! the way these dogs interact with kids has gotta be one of my favorite thing about the breed


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Indie said:


> aww! cute!!


thanks!


CaLi 2 B.C. said:


> Those are some cute pics! the way these dogs interact with kids has gotta be one of my favorite thing about the breed


thanks!That is my favorite thing about them as well.


----------

